# Game #14: vs. Warriors 11/24 (Result: L, 111 - 103)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks (10 - 3)*




















































* Jason Kidd | Rodrigue Beaubois | Shawn Marion | Dirk Nowitzki | Drew Gooden*




* vs. *









*Golden State Warriors (4 - 8)*




















































*Stephen Curry | Monta Ellis | Vladimir Radmanovic | Anthony Randolph | Mikki Moore*​


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game #14: vs. Warriors 11/24*

Will Marion be back?


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #14: vs. Warriors 11/24*



MB30 said:


> Will Marion be back?


He's apparently "targeting" this to be his return game, but take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Game #14: vs. Warriors 11/24*



> Shawn Marion (ankle) went through some of Monday's practice and is questionable to play on Tuesday.
> "It's still tender," Marion said. "I can't push off the way I want to. We want to get it back as close to 100 percent as we can." He might be a game-time decision but hopefully we'll get an update after shootaround.


http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...vs/stories/112409dnspomavsbriefs.311a1c3.html


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #14: vs. Warriors 11/24*



FX™ said:


> http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...vs/stories/112409dnspomavsbriefs.311a1c3.html


Thanks for the update.

I kinda hope he don't play, we should be fine without him. We don't need him to make it worse.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Game #14: vs. Warriors 11/24*



shoop da whoop said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> I kinda hope he don't play, we should be fine without him. We don't need him to make it worse.


monta ellis scored THIRTY SEVEN on us tonight in a warriors win..


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #14: vs. Warriors 11/24*

Oh yea... I forgot. We suck against the warriors. blah.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow, the Warriors only went 6 deep and still beat us? That's sad. :/


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I had to go and see that box score, and that is pretty bad. 

Curry/Ellis/Morrow/Radman/Moore/Randolph in the rotation shouldn't be beating anyone. Must have been an awful game for the Mavs. 

Highlights though, Humphries has a huge block on Anthony Randolph, very nice indeed.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

How do you lose by 12 in the fourth quarter at home against a team that only dressed six players? I know we also had key players out, but that just can't happen.


----------

